# sting ray shifter types



## fat tire trader (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello,
I just purchased a 69 Pea Picker. The shifter has been replaced with a thumb shifter. I remember that the shifters vary depending upon the year. Is there a place that shows the different shifters and tells which year they are? How do I tell if one is correct for 69?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 22, 2015)

It looks like I found my answer here
http://schwinnstingray.net/gallery/index.php?imgdir=69


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 22, 2015)

That's a pretty neat site for the Sting Rays. I wonder what he means when he says the later 69's had a shifter knob change. Later, like how much later? A frame with a mid November and later serial number was built up for the next years models, and the December serial numbered frames were undoubtedly built in the next calender year.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 23, 2015)

Yes, I agree. It isn't quite clear. It would be nice to have some reference points. A bike that appears to be unmolested, all original, September 69 had...? Maybe some of the people on here can chime in with what they have on their 1969 bikes.


----------



## Krateness (Jan 23, 2015)

To my understanding there are 3 different shifter variations on 1969s. 

The first variation has to do with the style of shift knob used. In the early first few months of production (I'm guessing November, December, January) featured a ball style knob. This knob was round in shape but still featured a flat recessed area for the silver decal. 

The second variation I am familiar with but haven't really understood has to do with the bends in the shifter handle itself. If I'm thinking correctly it features only a single bendand the style of shift knob found on 1970-1973 stik shifters. I'm not sure how long this shifter was used for in production.

The third and by far most common variation of the 1969 shifter is one that features a triple bend shifter handle with the 1970-73 shift knob. 

This is about as much as I know on the subject though. I have 2 69's (August / November) and both feature the 3rd style I mentioned.


----------

